# Ear forms? Tape? Glue? Which would you choose...



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey everyone, let the ear drama begin!

As you may or may not know, my sister and I each have a 15 week old puppy from the same litter (Daisy & Duke). Daisy is now at her house most of the time, but when my sister is at work and her kids are at school Daisy comes over to hang out with Duke and Bella.

Duke's ears have been up and strong for weeks now, but Daisy has 1 ear up and no progress at all in the other. This is my sister's first GSD of her own (she had a dobie when she was a kid) and she REALLY wants her to have erect ears, and I REALLY want to help Daisy get there for my sister.

We gave all of the dogs marrow bones last night, and they loved them! I'm crossing my fingers that they will help with Daisy's ears. If they don't, I'm going to have to look into ear forms/tape/glue. Any suggestions on which might work best for our situation? I'm afraid glue will rip out when they're playing, would ear forms have the same problem? And where can someone get/make forms?

Any pictures of your dogs would be REALLY helpful as I'm definately a visual learner







And thanks in advance for responses


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

I glued in ear forms and the first go around they stayed in 5 weeks with no real issues or obvious discomfort to our boy. Since then we have had to put them back in now and then and last week I put them back as they were up but floppy. Once in they dont bother him at all.

Here is the thread with more information and includes pictures.

Good luck!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=991303&page=1#Post991303


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Id add gelatin to the diet and someone here made a good point about too much time in a hard top crate where the pup might be standing and pushing the ears down. Also be careful when the pup plays with other dogs as sometimes they can be rough on the ears.


----------



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks KC_Pike! I read about the hard-top crate but that's not an issue. They have an open-top playpen for inside, and the top on their kennel outside ie 7 or 8 feet. We meant to get gelatin when we got the marrow bones but forgot. Will definately get some at the next trip


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Good deal! People here have also had good luck with the Breathe Rite strips.


----------



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

I had been reading that thread when it began, hope it works out for your boy! Glad you saw SOME progress, makes me feel hopeful.

It was really helpful to see the Breathe Rite strips in Kiah's ears--gave me an idea of where they're supposed to go! I've been trying to visualize that for weeks, haha.

Any other thoughts on what the best option might be? And where to get the ear forms or how to make them on your own?


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Im a huge fan of the ear forms with glue...its worked very well for us and the first go with them we didnt even have to re glue for a very long time. The forms and glue we got from the breeder but the forms themselves look like they were just made out of something like a Dr Scholls shoe instert and cut to the form of the ear. The glue is all in German so Im not sure what you might be able to find locally...I think in some of the threads here there are types of glues that are suggested.


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

And if you want I can find a link at least to the glue we have used.


----------



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks again! I'm sure I can find a glue, I know I've read about a bunch of different kinds in this section. I'm just trying to figure out how in the world to cut the form for Daisy's ear







haha! 

I'm sure I'll be able to find something on the web though, if I decide to go that route.


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Sounds good, best of luck with whatever plan of attack you take!


----------

